# [SOLVED] Webpages slow to load on Mac



## jamdowner (Sep 4, 2010)

Can someone help me figure out how to speed up loading webpages? I suspected my modem was the problem (Westell 890) and called Verizon (they initially said there was noise on the line then came and tested the modem and said it was fine) ; also ran a broadband speed test on their website. The outbound test was 814.31 Kb/s, inbound 105.74 Kb/s. The test indicated that the Network Address Translation box is modifying the IP address. Server says one address, client says another. I've seen in the PC forum that this might be the cause of the problem but have no idea how to check this on the Mac and not sure if this could be the reason for it. Any thoughts on how to fix this problem?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*

what is the speed supposed to be?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*

Are you using a router?


----------



## jamdowner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*

Yes, using a Linksys Wireless G VPN Broadband Router


----------



## jamdowner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*

Not sure how I check what the speed is supposed to be but the network utility says the link speed is 100Mb. I'm lost here...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*

He ment the speed of your internet. Some examples are is it 256K DSL, or 2MB cable?

Are you using wireless or wired connection to the Mac? 100Mb sounds like the wired.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*



jamdowner said:


> Not sure how I check what the speed is supposed to be but the network utility says the link speed is 100Mb. I'm lost here...


what internet package did you subscribe to? It should give a maximum speed your specific subscription offers. Your speed is based on the subscription you purchased. You will almost never get full speed but in order to help you, we need to know what the maximum is.

also is it dsl or cable


----------



## jamdowner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*

ok, Verizon high speed internet month to month plan 1.5 to 3 Mbps -- it's dsl


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*

How are you connecting to the router?


----------



## jamdowner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*

Originally the computer had a wired connection to the router (and airport was on as well), then a friend of mine suggested that I unplug the wire and use airport only. When I do that I have difficulty connecting wirelessly on laptops downstairs, so I reconnected the wire and turned airport off. Right now, I've unplugged the wire to the router and am using airport only. None of these scenarios seem to affect the speed of loading webpages. So in a nutshell, telephone wire from jack to modem, ethernet cable from modem to router, nothing to computer.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*

Do all computers connected to this router have this same slowness, or just your Mac?


----------



## jamdowner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*

Just the mac


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*

How many other computers are on the router, and what web browsers (include version) are you using on the Mac? What Mac do you have?


----------



## jamdowner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*

I have a Mac desktop 2.16 GHx Intel Core 2 Duo, 2GB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM, running OS X 10..4.11. Other PCs are HP laptops (2) and Mac Air, but generally only this and maybe the Mac Air or HP laptop running at the same time. One HP runs Windows 7, the other Windows XP. (With the XP sometimes loads webpages slow too, but not the Windows 7 PC). Everyone generally uses Firefox 3.6.8.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*

Does Safari on the Mac have this slowness issue? Do you have everything up to date?


----------



## jamdowner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*

Safari is up to date, and surprise! It's not as slow as firefox, although it does appear to freeze every now and again on safari. Could the problem be firefox?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*

Do you have any themes or add ins installed for FF?


----------



## jamdowner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*

Yes, I had a couple themes and add-ons. All themes have been disabled and I have uninstalled/disabled all add-ons except Ad-bloc plus, Better Privacy, Download Status Bar, Scrapbook and WOT. Do you think one of these is causing the trouble?


----------



## jamdowner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*

Am still having problems viewing videos....stop and start so often that it ruins the experience...any ideas on what is causing that?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*

The video thing is due to the video starting playback before it's loaded enough.

Your FF is up to date, and not the beta, or the PowerPC version?


----------



## jamdowner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*

Yes, FF is up to date -- actually uninstalled and reinstalled it -- I was trying to reinstall FF 3.5, but I could only install the latest version. I did set preferences to delay streaming, but am wondering if the modem -- a Westell 890 isn't the problem. Called Verizon and they keep saying the modem is ok, but when I did an online chat they asked me if I had the Westell 6000 or 6100. Clearly the 890 is out of date. Could the modem be the problem for this?


----------



## jamdowner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*

And to the other question, no it's FF for the Mac. Was holding off until any kinks were worked out of Chrome. Think I could go with Chrome now?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*

Well, There is a FF beta. Some use Crome without issues, while others do have issues. Why not use Safari?


----------



## jamdowner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*

Sinclair,
I wanted to say a big thank you for your help! Your suggestions did help some, but could not solve the video loading problem. After 6 weeks of calling Verizon asking for a new modem (they were quite reluctant to upgrade me) I finally got the modem today and called Tech Support to help me hook it up properly to the router and it works fine. Webpages load quickly and am able to view videos again! Thanks a lot!


----------



## jmckeeco84 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*

Glad it worked out for you...lol


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Webpages slow to load on Mac*

Well, modems do go bad over time, and it seems that that was the case for you. Glad it's fixed.


----------

